# HEY MODS I HAVE AN IDEA



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

anyone else think this would be fun???

i think we should have a pet gift exchange. everyone signs up for it in this thread and one of the mods or me could be the one to pm anyone interested and get mailing info then you will get a pm of who will be the pooch you'll be getting something for. no one knows who it was until they recieve their package.....

who's in?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeay , i love that idea :wave: I'm in


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Kind of like a Secret Santa thing? Sounds kind of cool, especially if we did it around the holidays.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm down! we should do it around the chi's b day or a new chi


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I like it for holiday time. :santa:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Yes, thats a great idea...we should have it around the holiday's.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

sign me up!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i figured we could maybe create our own holiday kinda since not everyone celebrates the same one. and we can call it chihuahua day.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds great to me


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sounds like a brill idea 
luv4mygirls- where has your siggy gone ? im soooo nosey


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I like that Idea.... Chi day


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

we did it valentines day last and we did have a few teething problems - maybe we will try it again xmas time for the dogs this time I will speak with the other mods :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

or... "Chihuaday"

I should stop sniffing ajax.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> we did it valentines day last and we did have a few teething problems - maybe we will try it again xmas time for the dogs this time I will speak with the other mods :wave:


 and we did secret Santa and had problems :?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm willing to organize it. let me know when you all decide.. i really dont' want to do it christmas time or any other "real" holiday since some of us don't celebrate certain holidays. i'd like to just pick a day and call it chihuahua day or a chihualiday and just get presents for the chis....


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

However you decide to do it, count me in.....


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

I think it's a fantastic idea! maybe we could have minimum and maximum cost limits to make it fair, and to make it safe maybe have a minimum post count to join in as well...

if you decide to go with it count me in


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Ruby's Ma said:


> I think it's a fantastic idea! maybe we could have minimum and maximum cost limits to make it fair, and to make it safe maybe have a minimum post count to join in as well...
> 
> if you decide to go with it count me in


i agree...also, since we're all spread out all over the globe, we should also try to figure out something as far as shipping, because shipping things from country to country can be quite expensive. 

we should especially think about the post count, because not everyone on the internet is very nice, and we wouldn't want anyone being taken advantage of. 

but the same for me...whatever is decided count me in.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

KB mamma said:


> Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:
> 
> 
> > we did it valentines day last and we did have a few teething problems - maybe we will try it again xmas time for the dogs this time I will speak with the other mods :wave:
> ...


What kind of problems?


----------



## Bandit'sMyBaby (Dec 31, 2004)

that sounds like such a great idea! Good thinking!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> KB mamma said:
> 
> 
> > Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:
> ...


Well, they had to try and figure out who lives where, try to help on the postage and stuff. And then some people that signed up never either sent the gifts or the gifts got 'lost in the mail'. Also since it was Christmas time I think alot of them were late. I think that is the problems she was referring too. 

But I love the idea of a chihuahua day, where our chi's get gifts. It's a great idea. For Christmas we had a spending limit, $10, so everyone's gifts would be even. 

It's a good point that not everyone celebrates the holidays, so a neutral time would be great. :wink:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I loved the idea and did it at Valentines day.My secret valentine sent me a beautiful gift and I enjoyed shopping for the person I was given.But I know some people got mad because their secret person didnt send them anything.oh yes, and do think about postage....sending anything to or from China is pretty expensive!  

I would be happy to join in with this project when you decide whats happening... :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I really like the idea of having " Chi day " as it is very neutral. Sign me up .


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm in too ofcourse  

kisses nat


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

sounds like a good idea... i think it would work out alright.. i would have to decide later if i could participate.. depends on if i have money.. (i'm 13)


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Well I did the Valentine's one and the one I sent really did get lost in the mail, had to resend one and did it UPS to make sure it got there and since it was going to a residence that cost nearly as much as the present. Not that I minded except I'm sure half the people that knew are convinced I never sent the first one. Luckily the stuff I chose was just candles and wind chimes and doggy treats so it was all easily replaceable.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'll try to make it so that you get someone that isn't over in a different country....... it might take time but i think it could be done...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

or belgium - uk must work out too :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I think anytime you try to do something with a large group of people, you are always going to have problems of some sort. You just try to work it out as best you can and hope for the best.

I do agree there should be some sort of minimum and maximum limits so as to be fair to all. Plus, we have a lot of young members on here who might like to participate but don't have a lot of money to spend.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I love the idea I would love to participate!!


----------

